# Removing Creosote from Smoker??



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

This year, I started using the Compressed Cotton from Dadant as a smoker fuel. However this fuel creates tremendous creosote build-up in my smoker and I am wondering how to clean the creosote from my smoker so that I easily open and close the top of the smoker. Thanks.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

Take a brazo-matic torch and burn it off.


----------



## cheesegenie (Jul 4, 2009)

I just cleaned mine this morning, couldn't open the lid. Like the man said, I used a propane torch, and then it just came off easy and clean with my
jacknife.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

I also use the torch for lighting mine too, I use small wood chips for fuel from the wood shop.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Propane weedburner torch... burns it to ash.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 18, 2007)

kerosene will clean up the Creosote, and make the smoker look brand new.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Odorless Mineral Spirits! Home Depot paint department. Let it dry and then burn off the residue after cleaning.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Since I've taken to lighting it with the self igniting torches, they are always handy. I burn the creosote out. It only takes a minute or two and no scrubbing and no fumes...


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks -- I will try it with my propane torch.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Tip w/ the torch, first couple times don't do it in the sunlight. That thin metal gets cherry red quick. I don't try to burn it off, I heat till it's crispy and use one of those toothbush style wire brushes on it.


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Using the Propane torch, worked like a charm. Thanks everyone.


----------

